

Masters in Computer Science, an option?  - pjharrin

I recently graduated from university with a degree in economics. In my last year I had the chance to do a couple computer science classes and really enjoyed it. I've heard some programs don't require extensive experience in CPSC prior to the masters program. My undergrad GPA wasn't great just 3.0 first few years, final year was 3.5. Is pursuing a graduate degree is this area even an option?
======
cbare
Combining Econ with CS, particularly if you intend to focus on stats/data
mining/machine-learning will be a really strong combination. I did the
professional masters program in CS at the University of Washington, which was
a ton of fun.

You'd likely have to prove that you know the basics of data structures and
algorithms and have at least one programming language down pretty well. They
might want you to take another class or two at the undergrad level. But, if
you have a compelling goal in mind, programs will probably be flexible.

~~~
pjharrin
How does a professional masters program differ in content from a regular
masters?

